# What the broadcast industry fears the most.



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

You might be amused by this guy's warped humor.

http://www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-Fun/df200511/df20051111.jpg
-Ken


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

KKlare said:


> You might be amused by this guy's warped humor.
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-Fun/df200511/df20051111.jpg
> -Ken


That a link doesn't work?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_The link has been fixed courtesy of your friendly neighborhood moderator. - *Holtz*_


----------

